# HAUNTCAST: POST MORTEM "Guy Fawkers Day"



## Johnny Thunder (Oct 7, 2004)

HAUNTCAST: POST MORTEM "Guy Fawkers Day"is available for free download at www.hauntcast.net featuring August Rose & Pandora Rose of Darkrose Manor and Jeff Doan from Dead Zone: Scream Park with musical guest Tau Cross. Happy Haunting!


----------

